# Seiko Crystal Help Please



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Hi,

In the past I have been able to polish out or source the few crystals I have needed ok for my older Seiko's. Recently I have tried everywhere for a 320W52JK01 which is a hardlex crysal for a 5T52-7A11 quartz worldtimer "voyages of discovery". I've had it since the early nineties but the crystal is badly scratched & needs to be replaced. It doesn't have to be a Hardlex replacement however I don't know the Seiko coding system .....I assume the 32 relates to the size inside the bezel ring. It is a flat top bezel.Can anyone help with suggesting a crystal number that would fit ok ?

Cheers,

Rovert.


----------



## Sir Alan (Sep 10, 2010)

Cousins are listing that crystal as in stock - Â£5.95 + VAT


----------



## rovert (Aug 2, 2012)

Thanks very much for your help. I'll get on to them straight away & order one.

Much appreciated,

Rovert.


----------

